# Help: Looking for 2011 Felt Z2/Z3/Z4/Z5 OEM saddle



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a 2011 Felt Z5 and fit the OEM saddle extremely well. I have tried to find this saddle by contacting Felt as well as calling a bunch of bike stores who carry Felt bikes but have had zero luck.

My last chance is to find the owners of these bikes who have hated these OEM saddles and potentially have them laying around somewhere in the house. I would love to buy them from you.

Please feel free to reach out to me if you have one of these saddles. My email addy is [email protected].

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lesurfman (Sep 24, 2011)

Where do you live


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

I live in mississippi


----------



## lesurfman (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you seen this!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Felt-Road-S...Accessories&hash=item3a72c96a2e#ht_500wt_1376


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## lesurfman (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you the lucky one?


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

I am indeed Thanks for the lead! I'm now good for a while.


----------

